
Ct: C for Throughput Computing - Anon84
http://www.ddj.com/212700222?cid=RSSfeed_DDJ_All
======
scott_s
This is a word-for-word copy of what's on Intel's website:
<http://techresearch.intel.com/articles/Tera-Scale/1514.htm>

The bottom of Intel's page, however, has links to more information (blog,
whitepaper, presentation).

